# Arrow Hart / Murray --- 3 pole breaker?



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Do you have room to double lug that old beast and put in a second panel?

Tim


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

interesting.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Rather than a second panel, could you use some tandems in there to free up some space for the additional circuits?


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Why not just change out that panel and be done with it ?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

J F Go said:


> Why not just change out that panel and be done with it ?


I agree. For $400 you could buy a new panel and regular breakers for the existing circuits. And that would be a very simple panel to change out.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

mikewillnot said:


> I don't know what vintage this OLD 3-phase panel is, but it's still in good shape and lightly loaded. I need to add a 3-pole 125-amp breaker for a feeder to a sub-panel. Siemens only goes up to 100. Eaton has the BR type up to 100, and a *BJ type (no joke) in a 125. * It's @ $400 from my local Eaton distributor, and an "unknown" lead time -- i.e., none exist in the food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... you said no joke, but when I was working for a SH that carried Eaton I was told that Westinghouse lost their UL label on the BJ series even before Cutler-Hammer acquired them. I will have to admit they sure were handy when you needed a plug-in 125A, 200A, or 225A sub-feed breaker.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

J F Go said:


> Why not just change out that panel and be done with it ?


Excellent point... it even looks like (I could be wrong) that there are instances where 3 single pole breakers (Without a handle tie) are being used to feed 3 phase circuits. 

The white wire hooked to one of the breakers is interesting. :vs_OMG:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Interesting question. Cricket still has not responded to my PMs :vs_worry: If you post the question over at CBE, I'll give the answer there.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

The label mentions other makes of breakers that are acceptable, ITE being one, Siemens is the direct replacement for ITE.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

How 'bout that ground wire in the upper right corner...


----------

